# Can Anyone Identify this equipment?



## Kismet (Nov 13, 2020)

A friend got this set of Lapland fishing kit. He's identified all but the second-from-bottom item, the long rod with the arrowhead tip.
Best guess so far is that is is a pick used to hold a fish down while the hooks and such are removed, but that's just speculation.

Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## DaleH (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, I see a gaff or mini-harpoon to 'hold' a fish and a club to 'dispatch' a fish one wanted to keep, so maybe that odd tool is designed to hold one to unhook it so it can be released? What's odd on it, is that rib a few inches up the shaft, unless that is an artifact on another tool they made it out of.

I showed a friend who used to live there and visits there often and while he has no idea what that specific tool is, he'd be interested in purchasing a set, if you know of any for sale.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2020)

I’ve been watching to much tuna fishing on tv, instantly i thought what if i was to harpoon a big tuna with that?


----------



## DaleH (Nov 13, 2020)

Jim said:


> I’ve been watching to much tuna fishing on tv, instantly i thought what if i was to harpoon a big tuna with that?


Uhhhhhhh ... you would be swimming ... :shock: ???????


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 13, 2020)

Ice stake? Stick it in the ice so you don't loose your rig? Maybe that extra hole in the handle is to tie off your line.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 13, 2020)

DaleH said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve been watching to much tuna fishing on tv, instantly i thought what if i was to harpoon a big tuna with that?
> ...




Might work as a harpoon for the size fish I catch!


----------



## Kismet (Nov 13, 2020)

DaleH said:


> Well, I see a gaff or mini-harpoon to 'hold' a fish and a club to 'dispatch' a fish one wanted to keep, so maybe that odd tool is designed to hold one to unhook it so it can be released? What's odd on it, is that rib a few inches up the shaft, unless that is an artifact on another tool they made it out of.
> 
> I showed a friend who used to live there and visits there often and while he has no idea what that specific tool is, he'd be interested in purchasing a set, if you know of any for sale.



Dale? I think that is not a club on the right side of the picture, but rather a sheath for the knife, with a leather collar attached at the top of the antler scabbard.
I think the guy who bought said it was considered "antique," and he's the kind of guy who might go into specialty or rare tools for the outdoors.

Thank you.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 14, 2020)

Can't be what it was used for but every time I look at it I think of an old soldering iron.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 14, 2020)

Best I can come up with is the Lapland equivalent of an ice-fishing "tipper." Figure one lure on the line for jigging, and another on a separate line, which is run through the hole and tied off on the fisherman's hand or clothes or such with the bait moving with the current. Jam the rod into the earth or ice and let it catch your fishes.

But I dunno. It sure was made deliberately for some purpose. Folks in that culture didn't have spare steel to make fanciful tools; if they made it, it had to be practical.


BTW...all this brings to mind one of my absolute favorite outdoor films: NANOOK OF THE NORTH, shot in 1923 as a documentary, and it is remarkable in the detail and narration. A friend on another forum said he found it on a You tube site and he and his wife loved it. Great fishing, living, enduring film, almost one hundred years old. I encourage you folks to take a look, it really is great. (and no special effects. If you see it on the film, it happened.)


----------



## Kismet (Dec 16, 2020)

DaleH said:


> Well, I see a gaff or mini-harpoon to 'hold' a fish and a club to 'dispatch' a fish one wanted to keep, so maybe that odd tool is designed to hold one to unhook it so it can be released? What's odd on it, is that rib a few inches up the shaft, unless that is an artifact on another tool they made it out of.
> 
> I showed a friend who used to live there and visits there often and while he has no idea what that specific tool is, he'd be interested in purchasing a set, if you know of any for sale.




Dale? The guy who asked about the Lappland fishing stuff just let me know....for YOUR information...that the seller or a similar seller has listings on eBay right now. I checked the link, but the listing is in Polish. I do not speak Polish, but you probably can get a translator app online somewhere.

Here is the link for you: seller #184568762883

Link: https://www.ebay.pl/itm/Knife-fishing-SET-old-LAPLAND-FINLAND-messer-handmade/184568762883?hash=item2af927d203:g:6cEAAOSwpnlfzPuH


I was told to check this seller's other listings.

Hope it serves a purpose for you. Best wishes and stay healthy.


----------

